# Papilloma virus



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Papilloma virus is contagious and it is very possible your dog picked it up at daycare, it is spread when dogs share water bowls or chew toys, but he could have gotten it elsewhere. The vet is right, let it run it's course, so your dog can build an immunity to it. He should be kept away from other dogs to prevent him spreading it to other dogs. In my experience it can last anywhere from two weeks to a month depending on the dog and how strong it's immune system is.You should wait at least week after the warts are gone before sending him back to daycare to minimize his chances of being reinfected or of him taking it back to the daycare. I haven't used L-lysine but anything that would help build his immune system (vitamin c) or vitamin supplements could help speed the process.


----------



## Fitz825 (Dec 5, 2010)

*papilloma virus*

I got some immune boosters pills from a local pet store and am hoping for the best. It's nice now because I teach and am off all summer. I worry about leaving her day in and day out with out any "friend", even though she isn't a super needy dog, when school starts.She has a half acre of fenched yard to play in but I'm concerned she will become needy. BTW.. I'm a first time dog owner,so everything is welcomed to me. I did pick the right breed first time out for sure !!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Where is the papilloma? Both of my dogs have had them in their mouth, although Chloe's was on her tongue which was a lot more noticeable. They eventually fell off though.

Chloe also had them on her abdomen, but hers were a different type of papilloma (cutaneous inverted papilloma) that needed to be removed surgically. Not to scare you at all, but just keep an eye on it and make sure it isn't getting huge.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Isn't this the virus which is linked to cervical cancer in humans? (human papilloma virus)


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Fitz825 said:


> I got some immune boosters pills from a local pet store and am hoping for the best. It's nice now because I teach and am off all summer. I worry about leaving her day in and day out with out any "friend", even though she isn't a super needy dog, when school starts.She has a half acre of fenched yard to play in but I'm concerned she will become needy. BTW.. I'm a first time dog owner,so everything is welcomed to me. I did pick the right breed first time out for sure !!!


 
Dogs need to 'learn' to be alone. Practice leaving her for short periods and gradually build up the amount of time she is left alone in the house- so that it becomes a part of your routine and she will accept your departures as part of life and she will know that you always come back. You can leave the radio on, give her some safe chew toys, make sure she has access to her bed etc. to help with this.
I am not a fan of leaving dogs outside while not at home, the weather can change suddenly, they get stressed being alone and can end up with unwanted behaviors, barking, digging,escaping the yard etc. -- they are much safer and more comfortable in the house.


----------



## Fitz825 (Dec 5, 2010)

The wart is on her lower canine area of her teeth. The vet said if it gets too big he would remove it but that it could cause more to grow. It dosent seem to bother her but I am keeping my eye on it..Did it shrink before it feel off or just one day fall ? All I know it's no fun having to keep her away from all of her doggy friends.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack's was about the size of a blueberry on the inside of his upper lip. One day it was just gone. Chloe's was on her tongue so we noticed it more. But it was much smaller...like a large grape nut but white. It fell off kind of in pieces. I definitely noticed it was happening.

The ones on Chloe's abdomen were different. They grew rather quickly.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I had probably been a vet for 10-15 years before I saw the papilloma warts. Doggy daycare has really caused them to blossom. I also had a client who continued and insisted on going to flyball when her dog had an active wart infection. And while they are self limiting and go away, I really do not want them on my dogs.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We use l-lysine in cats with chronic herpesvirus infections.


----------



## Fitz825 (Dec 5, 2010)

Guess I will just use the new immune vitamin for now. Sadly we were looking at getting another pup. Guess I better cancel that till she is free and clear. Love the doggy day care but if this is going to happen the cons may out weight the pros.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Fitz825 said:


> Guess I will just use the new immune vitamin for now. Sadly we were looking at getting another pup. Guess I better cancel that till she is free and clear. Love the doggy day care but if this is going to happen the cons may out weight the pros.


The wart should be gone in a week or two. It's not the end of the world...both our dogs had it and they were/are fine. We actually picked up Chloe right after Jack's fell off but it wasn't intentionally timed that way.


----------



## Fitz825 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks so much for all your help. Can't wait till the ugly wart falls off !!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I wouldn't be worried about adding another pup. The virus is self limiting..


----------



## Fitz825 (Dec 5, 2010)

Just letting ya'll know that Maddie's papilloma virus.. well at least the ugly wart, is GONE !!! Thanks for your support !


----------

